
VLC and the App Store - mitchdev
http://mitchj.info/blog/2010/11/vlc-and-the-app-store/
======
benologist
More spam.

[http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/11/the-vlc-ios-
licens...](http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/11/the-vlc-ios-license-
dispute-and-how-it-could-spread-to-android.ars)

